# New pet pigeon...wing slap?



## jordanrw260

Hi, I just got a new young pigeon last weekend. Not sure of the gender yet. But it is about two months old, not full grown. I just wondered how long it take these birds to get use to me and get a little tamer because every time I put my hand in the near the bird it wing slaps me and pecks at my hand. Is this a sign that the bird will always do this or will it eventually get use to me feeding and watering it?

Thanks.


----------



## feralpigeon

They tend to get territorial about their living quarters, they can love you
big time but still wing wack you, not to worry. If this will be a pet, just 
handling every day and giving some free fly time in addition to daily care giving
should acclimate the pigeon to you and in time create bonds.

fp


----------



## jordanrw260

after a couple weeks I realize how quick a pigeon warms up to you. She/He now loves to be petted and does not wing slap me anymore. That didn't take long at all.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

We humans just don't "get it."

Pigeons have been doing their best for generations to educate humans as to proper human-pigeon protocol: look at public statuary.

Pigeons are meant to stand on shoulders, heads, the highest point of any human available at the time, for perching and pooping.

Humans are very careless with their hands: look at all the places these hands visit, and be appalled: wiping undersides with toilet paper, blowing noses, other disgusting things. Look at all the damage hands do: pulling triggers, making netting, holding steering wheels of cars which go out of control. Hands are the devices humans use to perform most of their misdeeds. Hands have a bad reputation among birds. Humans do all these bad things with their hands because they resent that they do not have wings.

Humans are unfeathered, wingless objects worthy of pity, and of being pooped on. It is not only good luck to be pooped on by a pigeon (a small amount of fertilizer to take home with you), it is an honor and a privilege for the human.

The proper role of a human is as an "under-human," similar to that of an underdog, but one which knows its place and stays "under." Humans are probably incapable of evolution, and pigeons, of course, don't need to.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for sharing that Larry, Skye shares your opinion completely!


----------



## Guest

Pigeons are individuals just like people. Some become very affectionate, others can be feisty or aloof. Sometimes they want to socialize and sometimes they like quiet alone time. They have their likes and dislikes, cute quirks and annoying habits. And like people they can warm up to new friends quickly or take a while to get to know you and trust you.

Don't forget to try some favorite pigeon treats like peanuts or safflower seeds on your little friend jordanrw260. Pigeons love to eat and feeding by hand is a great way to interact with your bird.


----------



## karijo

Thanks for the good laugh, Larry. And now my co-workers are all aware of the fact that I clearly was not working, sitting here chuckling away at my desk. Thanks. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ed

LOL
that happens to me all the time at work
I give myself away


----------



## Guest

I think a wing slap is like a love slap in pigeon terms for humans to say dont get to close or hey dont get fresh lol know your pigeon chi and you to will find sucess


----------



## karijo

love slap? no i'm pretty sure Friedman imagines its a roundhouse kick to my face when he does it.


----------



## Ed

bwahahahahahahaha
a chuck norris pigeon


----------



## Guest

what you have there is wing fu ,a beauty in motion just not to the one close at hand hehe


----------



## mr squeaks

LokotaLoft said:


> what you have there is *wing fu *,a beauty in motion just not to the one close at hand hehe


EXACTLY, LokotaLoft!!

I am Mr. Squeaks' _*mate!*_ Does that mean I'm immune to Wing Fu or Beak Strikes? Not in THIS lifetime!!

Even WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler, who is the most docile bird I've ever met/seen will Wing Fu and grunt at me when I invade her "territory!" Once I have her in my hands, she becomes a cuddle muffin! Who would have thunk?? 

Perfect, Larry, you posted the REAL POOP!!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Healer

Hello everyone can anyone help me I found a wild pigeon that was about a month old. I took care of him, he mingled to me, but now, a month later, for about a week, he has been angry with me, beating me and fluttering his wings again and again. He used to shake his wings to show his love for me but now I feel like he is angry with me even though I love him and give him some free time to fly. Please help me and tell me what to do..😥😭


----------



## Marina B

It's normal for them to change as they grow older. Even pigeons raised from a couple of days old, becomes more agressive as they grow older. Never put your hand inside his cage while he is there, he is just defending his territory. Offer him treats like chopped up raw unsalted peanuts from your hand. There will be days when the mood is better and then not so good days, just something you have to accept.


----------



## Healer

Do you mean he will never mingle to me?😥😭


----------



## BooRadley

Watch out for the terrible teens! 
My young squeaker pigeon that I rescued after a nasty hawk attack was very sweet for the first 5-6 months or so then all of a sudden was SO mean and aggressive, So. Much. Biting. I was so stressed that my beloved Boo Radley would hate me forever! But maybe 2 months or so after became even sweeter than She was before and I truly have a loving pigeon “wife” for life!
🖤🐦🤍🕊


----------



## Marina B

Hopefully he will! All my tame pigeons are mean to me, but they have mates and live in an aviary.


----------

